# 17 min pick up



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

So, I became aware of this last night and it's still happening today. I am online with the driver app but when I turn on the rider app and put the pin directly on my location, it says 17 min estimated time for pick up. Yes, my car is shown in the rider app at my correct location. If I move the pin around to other nearby cars, I get similar results.

To add to the mystery... right now I am out in the suburbs, which is where I am seeing these odd pick up estimations. If I move my pin over to a more heavily populated city, where there are uber driver clusters, and drop the pin on top of a car, I get normal pick up times (1 to 5 min).

Anyone else experiencing this? Any theories as to what's wrong? I can't even be sure if this is a driver app or rider app issue.

Edit: Adding software versions. 
iOS 9.1
Rider v2.98.8
Partner v3.73.1


----------



## Raba123 (Oct 29, 2015)

I just posted a similar question, I am having the exact same issue!!! No insight though.....


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Well, I did get confirmation from my first pax of the day that she experienced the same issue. App told her it would be 18 min until I accepted the ping. Then it showed me as around 10 min away.

I did send an email to the local office. They responded quickly with a canned response, saying the email was forwarded to a manager and the devs.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Day 3 and it's still happening. It's turning into a nightmare, especially with Halloween around the corner. Pax are expecting me to show up in 20 min so they are obviously not ready to roll when I arrive in 6 min. I've also had 2 of my worst days in a long time as far as earnings so, while I can't prove it, I suspect it's affecting what drivers getting requests. As a matter of fact, right now my area is lit up in yellow. No requests incoming.


----------



## Chauncey Bivitz (Sep 28, 2015)

I've experienced the same thing, particularly in less congested areas. I've tried to give myself a ride as an experiment and it never chooses the ride that is in immediate proximity (me).

Also does anyone know for sure the upper limit for time on a ride pick-up? I have been pinged at 30 minutes (did not accept), but never more.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep, saw the same thing this morning. I put the pin on top of several cars on the map and it showed them between 14-21 minutes away, usually it shows 2 minutes when you "pin" a car.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Sitting in a 2.8 surge at the moment. No requests. Besides me, there is one other uberx in the zone.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Seems fixed.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Yep, saw the same thing this morning. I put the pin on top of several cars on the map and it showed them between 14-21 minutes away, usually it shows 2 minutes when you "pin" a car.


You did not put the pin on one of the new drivers who are paying Uber 25% commission.


----------



## UberRVADriver (Oct 31, 2014)

I had the same issue early Friday morning 10/30. Rider app showed my car on the map but with a 10+ minute pickup time when the real pickup time would have been 2-3 minutes at most.

I made $28 for a 5-hour stretch where I usually make $80-100. The glitch in the Uber software might explain why. Glad it's fixed.


----------

